# mein neuer kohaku



## GERMAN-LOBO (9. Mai 2007)

hallo

hier mein neuer kohaku--57cm--ca.10 jahre alt--mänchen.
 

Foto


----------



## rainthanner (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein neuer kohaku*

Hallo Bernhard, 

viel Freude, mit dem schönen Fisch.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein neuer kohaku*

absolut ein traumhafter fisch.


----------



## Dieter62 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein neuer kohaku*

Hy Bernhard
ich kan auch nur sagen supper der kohaku


----------



## Heiko H. (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein neuer kohaku*

Hi Bernhard,

sieht supi aus der Freund!
Aber sehe ich auf dem Rücken einen schwarzen Fleck?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein neuer kohaku*

hi heiko



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sehe ich auf dem Rücken einen schwarzen Fleck?



ja da ist doch tatsächlich ein schwarzer fleck.und das bei einem kohaku--darf gar nicht  man kann die schuppe auch ziehen dann war da mal ein fleck.aber der stört mich gott sei dank nicht und er kann ihn behalten--den schwarzen fleck natürlich--.

ich sch----drauf  weil dieser koi für sein alter einfach nur ein geiles weis und rot hat  

und klein für seine 10 jahre ist der auch noch  

mir gefällt er auch mit schwarzem fleck


----------



## Heiko H. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein neuer kohaku*

Hi Bernhard,

mich würde der Fleck auch nicht stören, ist mir nur so aufgefallen und war schlecht zu erkennen 
Auch bei mir müssen die Koi nicht dem Ideal entsprechen, zumal es kommt eh immer anders als man denkt 

Gruß Heiko


----------

